# Has anyone tried using: Rosewill RSV-S5 SATA 3G 3.5" 5x RAID

## cayenne

Hello all,

I'm looking for a NAS RAID type box...and found this at newegg for a good price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132015

It mentions that it will work with Linux, but you have to look for something to set up called: "Port Multiplier function"

Can someone tell me what this is, and any references how to set it up with a Gentoo Linux box?

According to the description:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: RSV-S5 Must work With Silicon Image Multilane compatible host (like RC-213/ RC-214/RC-220, which included in box). If you connect RSV-S5 to a host without Port Multiplier function, the system might only catch one HDD instead of all.
> 
> RSV-S5 can provide a huge storage space with 5 SATA 3G HDD.
> 
> Please remind that the limitation for each partition for Windows system is 2 TB.
> ...

 

I'm not sure where to start on this...is this a networking issues with linux?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eccerr0r

The Port Multiplier is like a hub for SATA, but requires both software (hotplug) and hardware support (to detect and configure PM's).

Likely that chassis has a PM in it, and hooks up to the host via one SATA cable, yet you have full access to internal disks (and you'll need to use mdraid most likely).

----------

## cayenne

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> The Port Multiplier is like a hub for SATA, but requires both software (hotplug) and hardware support (to detect and configure PM's).
> 
> Likely that chassis has a PM in it, and hooks up to the host via one SATA cable, yet you have full access to internal disks (and you'll need to use mdraid most likely).

 

Thank you, I'll look into it.

I was thinking this would be a GREAT way for large storage hooked onto my next MythTV box I want to put together.

C    :Very Happy: 

----------

